# Ein Wochenende ohne mobiles Internet: ein Erfahrungsbericht.



## MarcBrehme (2. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ein Wochenende ohne mobiles Internet: ein Erfahrungsbericht.* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ein Wochenende ohne mobiles Internet: ein Erfahrungsbericht.*


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2019)

Hmm ... ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo Roaming ein wahres Vermögen gekostet hat, damals, die Älteren mögen sich erinnern, ist man im Urlaub gewesen ohne Handy. Vor allem weil es Handys in der Form wie heute nicht gab. Damals, da hatte man noch PDAs!!11eins. 

Ich hab Amerika bereist ohne Internet, die gute alte Karte & Navigation per Verkehrschilder, ich bin mit Kumpels und meiner Freundin durch Namibia gereist, wo man zwar in den Lodges Internet hätte haben können, man aber diese erst einmal 'oldskool' per Papierkarte erreichen musste, Handyempfang?! Im Leben nicht. Gottseidank gab bzw. gibt es Anbieter die Satelittentelefone vermieten ... japp, ich fühlte mich wie James Bond. Ein bisschen. Nur ohne Astin Martin, leider. Aber ein schicker DB5 hätte mir in Namibia auch nichts gebracht.

Ansonsten die Flitterwochen auf den Malediven verbracht ... es gab zwar Internet, aber genutzt hat es niemand von uns beiden. Beim ersten Urlaub auf den Malediven noch mit insgesamt 11 Bücher, in Papierform, angereist, beim zweiten Besuch auf den Malediven mit einem Kindle. Ich habe in zwei Wochen weder telefoniert, noch gewhatsapped noch E-Mails gelesen bzw. bearbeitet ... kein Problem. Wirklich. Keine Entzugserscheinungen, nichts. Mal war erstaunt wieviele Bücher man so wegliest, wie häufig man Schnorcheln geht und vor allem wie schnell zwei Wochen Urlaub vorbei waren.

Natürlich macht das Handy bzw. Internet "im Urlaub" Sinn, das hab ich erst vor ein paar Tagen in London erlebt. Eben weil man schneller und einfacher an Informationen kommt. Bevor ich den Concierge nach einem Restaurant frage, öffne ich Google bzw. Yelp und hab deutlich mehr Meinungen und Empfehlungen als von jemanden, der hinter seinem Tresen steht. Frühstück? Kein Problem, mit meiner Freundin abends auf dem Bett gelegen und überlegt, was und wo könnte man morgen essen gehen, Google Maps geöffnet und gesehen, dass es in der Nähe von unserem Hotel, The Shard, einen Pancakeladen gibt. Also hingewackelt und unterwegs noch ein kolumbianisches Café gefunden, 5min mit dem Inhaber geschnackt über seine Kaffeesorten ... und den Kaffee an der nächsten Ecke entsorgt weil der einfach furchtbar war.  

Aber ... ich schweife ab: Urlaub ohne Handy geht, es kommt auf den Urlaub an und man muss dafür bereit sein abzuschalten. Niemand ist so wichtig und gefragt das er immer erreichbar sein muss, auch wenn man sich das als Chef gerne einredet. Falls doch, dann hat man einfach die falsche Leute in seinem Unternehmen. 

Späße wie z.B. seinen Live-Standort, Facebook und Co. sind nicht meines ... E-Mails, Nachrichten und hier und da ein paar Nachrichten / Bilder bei WhatsApp. Fertig. Mehr möchte ich nicht, mehr interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (2. April 2019)

Gerade diese Drosselung runter auf komplett bescheuerte Werte sind immer wieder ein Grauen. Wo andere Länder schon weiter sind, und es entweder keine Drosselung gibt, oder aber die Kosten da viel günstiger sind, ist es hier in DE echt immer noch so Steinzeitmäßig, was diese Datentarife angeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2019)

Ich finde es immer belustigend wenn ich von diversen Personen in meinem Umfeld fast schon Vorwürfe bekomme wenn ich mein Smartphone zuhause liegen lasse. Sei es wegen Einkaufen (selbst da muss ich für Frau immer erreichbar sein), allgemeine Arbeit im / am Haus, wenn ich meine WhatsApp-Nachrichten erst Stunden später lese (ja, Mutter, ich hatte aber zu tun ) oder wenn ich abends das Mobiltelefon bewusst auf lautlos stelle weil einfach Ruhe und Zeit für mich haben will.

Manchmal fragt man sich wie man damals, vor 10, 20, 30 Jahren ohne mobile Begleiter überleben konnte... Manchmal sehne ich mich nach dieser alten Zeit. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2019)

Mein Telefon ist *immer* auf lautlos. Also wirklich lautlos, ohne Vibration.

Erstens finde ich es unhöflich wenn man in einem Gespräch ist und das Ding klingelt bzw. vibriert. Des Weiteren ist nichts so wichtig das man nicht zurückrufen könnte. Ergänzend hierzu gibt es echt nur zwei Personen die mit "Anonym" anrufen, das sind meine Großeltern. 

WhatsApp les ich bei meinem Telefon immer in der Vorschau, ist beim iPhone einfach länger auf die Nachricht klicken. Vor- bzw. Nachteil? Ich kann die Nachricht lesen ohne das dem Gegenüber angezeigt wird *das* ich sie wirklich gelesen hab. 

Ansonsten muss man sich einfach nur darauf einlassen, muss dann aber auch so fair sein und anderen Gesprächspartnern die Möglichkeit geben bzw. lassen eben auch nicht sofort ranzugehen. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit dringend den Ansprechpartner von einem Mandanten erreichen wollen bzw. müssen, er ist nicht ans Telefon gegangen bzw. hat auch nicht zurückgerufen & auch nicht auf E-Mails reagiert.

Nach einer Woche hat er angerufen und sich entschuldigt: er hätte seiner Frau versprochen eine Woche Winterurlaub mit den Kindern zu machen und sein Telefon mal zu Hause zu lassen. Kein Problem. Die Welt ist nicht untergangen und ich hab die Information eben einfach ein paar Tage später erhalten.

Mein Vater, so langsam nähert er sich dem Zeitpunkt wo er aufhören möchte zu arbeiten, hat das erst seit einigen Jahren "gelernt" das Telefon im Urlaub tagsüber im Safe zu lassen und wirklich Urlaub zu machen. Wenn er unterwegs ist bin ich der Ansprechpartner für seine Kollegen / Auftraggeber, im Fall der Fälle würde ich ihm eine Nachricht schreiben das er in einer ruhigen Minute zurückrufen soll. Fertig.

Das ist in den letzten Jahren nicht vorgekommen & von er ruft jeden Tag und fragt ob alles in Ordnung ist sind wir mittlerweile bei er ruft an das sie gut angekommen sind, schickt hier und da mal ein Bild & meldet sich dann wieder wenn sie gut zurückgekommen sind. 

Man muss das einfach nur lernen ...


----------



## ICamus (2. April 2019)

Das liest sich so, als ob sich da jemand einfach viel zu abhängig von seiner Technologie gemacht hat.


----------



## Cicero (2. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mein Telefon ist *immer* auf lautlos. Also wirklich lautlos, ohne Vibration.



Jup, mache ich privat ganz genau so. 

Auch wenn der Artikel hier sicherlich mit einem kleinen Augenzwinkern gemeint ist, frage ich mich (Jahrgang ´76) bei allen diesen und ähnlichen Schilderungen von Menschen immer, wie wir vor 20/30 Jahren überhaupt überlebt haben. Kein Handy, kein Navi, kein (mobiles) Internet und keine jederzeitige Erreichbarkeit... Gefahren wurde nach Straßenkarte und ortsansässiger Auskunft (ja, früher redete man noch miteinander ),  telefoniert wurde mit Strippe am Festanschluss und wir waren da, wenn wir da waren. Ohne 5- minütigem WhatsApp Generve "Wo bleibt ihr?", "Wir sind da", etc. Wenn wir als Kids zum Spielen raus sind, waren wir zu einer verabredeten Zeit (meistens jedenfalls ) zu Hause und halt man nicht für die Eltern erreichbar. Was auch für die persönliche Entwicklung wichtig war, Stichwort Selbständigkeit. Naja, andere Zeiten halt. Das soll kein Mimimi-Früher-war-alles-besser-Post sein sondern einfach eine Feststellung, dass man auch ohne diesen digitalen Kram, der auch ziemlich zur psychischen Belastung werden kann, überleben kann. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Das liest sich so, als ob sich da jemand einfach viel zu abhängig von seiner Technologie gemacht hat.


Auf der anderen Seite ist man heutzutage einfach tatsächlich in gewisser Weise abhängig von Technik. Nicht im Sinne von "Sucht", aber wer will sich denn schon die Mühe machen, die gute alte Karte und Kompass raus zuholen, wenn man über die Autobahn fährt und den Weg nicht genau kennt? 

Bin allerdings auch der Meinung, dass diese Kolumne nicht unbedingt ernst gemeint ist oder zumindest mit einem gewissen Augenzwinkern betrachtet werden sollte. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo Roaming ein wahres Vermögen gekostet hat, damals, die Älteren mögen sich erinnern, ist man im Urlaub gewesen ohne Handy. Vor allem weil es Handys in der Form wie heute nicht gab. Damals, da hatte man noch PDAs!!11eins. .


Sag mal, wie alt bist du eigentlich?  

Allerdings kann ich mich auch noch ganz gut an Zeiten erinnern, in denen es kein mobiles Internet gab und eine Internetverbindung extrem viel Geld kostete. Diese ganze Entwicklung erfuhr ihren Höhepunkt erst in den letzten 15-20 Jahren. Mein Handy lasse ich aber, wenn ich einkaufen gehe, spazieren gehe oder ausgehe, meist auch daheim oder lasse es wenigstens in der Tasche. Auf Arbeit sowieso.


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo Roaming ein wahres Vermögen gekostet hat, damals, die Älteren mögen sich erinnern, ist man im Urlaub gewesen ohne Handy. Vor allem weil es Handys in der Form wie heute nicht gab. Damals, da hatte man noch PDAs!!11eins.
> 
> Ich hab Amerika bereist ohne Internet, die gute alte Karte & Navigation per Verkehrschilder, ich bin mit Kumpels und meiner Freundin durch Namibia gereist, wo man zwar in den Lodges Internet hätte haben können, man aber diese erst einmal 'oldskool' per Papierkarte erreichen musste, Handyempfang?! Im Leben nicht. Gottseidank gab bzw. gibt es Anbieter die Satelittentelefone vermieten ... japp, ich fühlte mich wie James Bond. Ein bisschen. Nur ohne Astin Martin, leider. Aber ein schicker DB5 hätte mir in Namibia auch nichts gebracht.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals nicht mal ein PDA. Und auch keinen Laptop.


----------



## MarcBrehme (2. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bin allerdings auch der Meinung, dass diese Kolumne nicht unbedingt ernst gemeint ist oder zumindest mit einem gewissen Augenzwinkern betrachtet werden sollte.



Ja, gut erkannt.
NATÜRLICH habe ich das Wochenende überlebt - und hätte es auch gänzlich ohne Internet. Aber Vieles sind eben bereits Automatismen geworden; die "Norm" heutzutage, wenn man so will. Dass man immer und überall Zugang zu Informationen hat - mit nur einem Fingerwisch auf den Display seines Telefons. Und dass einem das eben manchmal auch erst dann bewusst wird, wenn es einmal eben nicht mehr funktioniert...


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (2. April 2019)

Also, beim Lesen des Artikels hab ich schon ab und zu mitleidig den Kopf geschüttelt, aber jetzt muß ich auch mal fair bleiben .... was ich absolut nachvollziehen kann, sind all die Annehmlichkeiten, die das Smartphone rund ums Navigieren bietet. Nutze ich selbst gerne und find's einfach bequem. Obwohl ich auch schon öfter bewußt und absichtlich nach alter Väter Sitte, Karte, Schilder und Mundwerk navigiere, einfach um's nicht zu verlernen. Mag man blöd finden, man reibt ja heute auch keine Stöckchen mehr aneinander, um Feuer zu machen. Mir aber wurscht 

Auch bei Städtereisen oder generell reisen ist es echt klasse, was alles online zu buchen ist, Restaurants, Tickets usw., also auch eine prima Sache.

Der Teil, den ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann ... schiebt es auf mein biblisches Alter von 52 ... ist der Social Media Part, der offenbar aber mit die größte Abhängigkeit erzeugt. Wird mein Ding vermutlich nie sein, weil für mich einfach nutzlos. Ich sehe da in meinem Umfeld halt sehr stark die Tendenz, nach Anerkennung, Bewunderung und oftmals Neid zu heischen, indem man zeigt, wo man ist, was man hat oder was man gerade verspachtelt. Für mich eher bemitleidenswert. Aber okay ... mag ja andere Beweggründe geben.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (2. April 2019)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Ja, gut erkannt.
> ....  - mit nur einem Fingerwisch auf den Display seines Telefons. ...



Kleine Anekdote am Rande ... kurz vor Weihnachten erlebt: Eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten steht vor mir auf dem Bahnsteig vor der geschlossenen Tür einer Regionalbahn und ein junger Kerl versucht durch hartnäckiges Wischen, die Tür der Bahn zu öffnen. Nachdem er das lange Sekunden von oben nach unten, umgekehrt und von schräg nach links versucht hatte, blökt eine alte Dame hinter ihm nach vorn "do muss ma druffdrigge, du Depp!". Alltagscomedy at its best.


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2019)

Lool. Das ist die Generation der IT-Deppen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote am Rande ... kurz vor Weihnachten erlebt: Eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten steht vor mir auf dem Bahnsteig vor der geschlossenen Tür einer Regionalbahn und ein junger Kerl versucht durch hartnäckiges Wischen, die Tür der Bahn zu öffnen. Nachdem er das lange Sekunden von oben nach unten, umgekehrt und von schräg nach links versucht hatte, blökt eine alte Dame hinter ihm nach vorn "do muss ma druffdrigge, du Depp!". Alltagscomedy at its best.



klingt für mich nach einer dieser erfundenen anekdoten über jugendliche, mit der gezeigt werden soll, wie kreuzdämlich der nachwuchs  - im gegensatz zu einem selbst bzw der eigenen generation natürlich - doch angeblich ist.


----------



## Weissbier242 (2. April 2019)

Also Ich entscheide mich zwei mal im Jahr bewusst auf Urlaub ohne Internet. 1x Boarden eine Woche Saalbach und einmal Segeln in  Kroatien. 
Ich finde es was tolles nicht ständig auf irgendeinen Kasten zu glotzen, nicht erreichbar zu sein, eins mit Natur und Freunden, ohne Ablenkung von Medien.
Mich kotzen schon Leute an die nicht mal auf einem Konzert das einfach genießen können, sondern ständig Bilder machen und einem vor der Linse rumfuchteln.


----------



## Loosa (2. April 2019)

Köstlich kurzweilig und amüsanter Bericht. 

Als Early Adopter hatte ich mit meinem ersten iPhone direkt einen Aha-Moment. Ich erkundete per Fahrrad meinen Ortsteil als mir, in einer ansonsten verwaisten Wohngegend, zwei Mädels mit schwerem Gepäck über den Weg liefen.
Sie hatten keine Ahnung wo sie hin mussten, aber da ich mich auch nicht auskannte musste ich abwinken und wollte schon weiter... bis mir mein Smartphone einfiel und ich ihnen genau zeigen konnte wo sie waren.

Im Weggehen unterhielten sie sich beeindruckt darüber - und ich fühlte mich wie ein strahlender Ritter auf seinem Ross. 

Damals kam es mir vor, als wurden Smartphones nur für mich entwickelt - weil ich absolut keinen Orientierungssinn besitze. Ich war berühmt dafür, _immer_ zu spät zu Verabredungen zu kommen. Mit dem ersten iPhone besserte es sich, da fand ich zumindest schonmal gleich die Straße. Und ab dem Zweiten, mit Kompass-Funktion, laufe ich sie sogar auf Anhieb in die richtige Richtung.

Seitdem bin ich pünktlich. 


Da meine Eltern in Österreich leben, war kein Internet zu haben bei jedem Besuch ein Thema. Als sie endlich mit WLAN aufrüsteten, war es eine echte Bereicherung. Umso mehr, nachdem die EU verordnete den Datentarif auch im Ausland zu öffnen.
Ein paar Fotos vom Gipfel schicken, in der Gondel Nachrichten lesen (die Aussicht dort kenne ich nun wirklich in- und auswendig) oder sich absprechen zu können in welcher Skihütte man sich trifft. Super. 

Da ich kein Social Media nutze, brauche ich Internet im Urlaub zwar seltener. Nachrichten zum Frühstück, Restaurantsuche und ähnliches. 
Smartgeräte sind trotzdem immer dabei. Als Leseratte den Koffer nicht überladen zu müssen ein absoluter Zugewinn. Reiseführer werden vor Antritt draufgespielt, ebenso ÖPNV-App, Wanderkarten oder was man sonst so plant.
Bei Hotelbuchungen ist fehlendes WLAN für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.

Am Wochenende auf Achse brauche ich Internet nicht unbedingt. Aber Handy ist eh fast immer dabei (sonst halt zumindest die Uhr). Musik, im Bus daddeln, Schnappschüsse, zum Bezahlen, für den Nahverkehr und Taxis. Ginge auch ohne, ist aber praktisch.

Also mobiles Internet? Ja, wenn möglich immer. Und mit den Telekom-Hotspots im Tarif, stoße ich in München eigentlich nie an die Datengrenze. Aber mal ein paar Tage ohne ist auch kein Problem.
Der einzige Ort, wo ich mein Smartphone _immer_ in den Flugmodus schalte ist das Oktoberfest. Dank überlasteter Funkzellen ist es sonst innerhalb von wenigen Stunden verlässlich leergesaugt.


----------



## Cicero (2. April 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Der Teil, den ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann ... schiebt es auf mein biblisches Alter von 52 ... ist der Social Media Part, der offenbar aber mit die größte Abhängigkeit erzeugt. Wird mein Ding vermutlich nie sein, weil für mich einfach nutzlos. Ich sehe da in meinem Umfeld halt sehr stark die Tendenz, nach Anerkennung, Bewunderung und oftmals Neid zu heischen, indem man zeigt, wo man ist, was man hat oder was man gerade verspachtelt. Für mich eher bemitleidenswert. Aber okay ... mag ja andere Beweggründe geben.



Volle Zustimmung. Erkennen kann man das ganz gut an den Fotos bzw. an der narzistischen Selfie- Manie. Früher hat man fotografiert, wo man war bzw. die Landschaft, Burgen, Strände, etc. Ab und zu war mal ein Gruppen- oder Einzelfoto dabei. Und heute? Quetschen sich die Leute IMMER in den Bildvordergrund. ICH vor einer Burg, ICH auf dem Strand, ICH vor Sehenswürdigkeit XYZ. Meistens ist dann die eigentliche Sehenswürdigkeit im Bild kaum noch zu erkennen und nur die eigene Hackfresse groß im Bild. So eine "Erfindung" wie der Deppenzepter... äh, sorry natürlich Selfie- Stick, ist da ein gutes Beispiel für.


----------



## Phrixotrichus (2. April 2019)

Bei mir wird mit Ablauf des Volumens auf 64k gedrosselt, und damit geht eigentlich immer noch alles was ich benutze, was außer Google-Maps und Whatsapp allerdings auch nicht viel ist.

Ich hatte jetzt aber das komplette Handy zwischendurch mal eine Woche in Reparatur, Spiederapp, und habe mit Absicht in dieser Zeit auf ein Übergangsgerät verzichtet und nur das Festnetztelefon zu Hause eingestöpselt.

Ich kann nur jedem raten das auch einmal zu probieren. Ich zumindest hatte vollkommen vergessen wie entspannt es ist eben nicht immer und überall erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. April 2019)

Lieber Herr Brehme, hat es einen bestimmten Grund,  dass Sie keinen offline-kartendienst auf ihrem handy installiert haben?


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Brehme, hat es einen bestimmten Grund,  dass Sie keinen offline-kartendienst auf ihrem handy installiert haben?


... weil das was für Mädchen und weichgespülte Städter ist?!


----------



## Loosa (2. April 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Ich sehe da in meinem Umfeld halt sehr stark die Tendenz, nach Anerkennung, Bewunderung und oftmals Neid zu heischen, indem man zeigt, wo man ist, was man hat oder was man gerade verspachtelt.



Selbstprofilierung gab es aber schon immer. Vor allem während des Erwachsenwerdens ist es auch ein wichtiger Teil der eigenen Entwicklung, seinen Platz im sozialen Gefüge zu finden. Wer ist da, im nachhinein betrachtet, nicht auch mal wie ein totaler Idiot rumgelaufen. 

Wenn man aber für das Selbstwertgefühl später das protzige Auto braucht, oder man mit seiner Gartenzwergesammlung angeben muss, ist das natürlich etwas dämlicher. Es gab ja sogar mal gefälschte Postkarten, wenn man sich keinen Urlaub leisten konnte. 




Cicero schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Erkennen kann man das ganz gut an den Fotos bzw. an der narzistischen Selfie- Manie. Früher hat man fotografiert, wo man war bzw. die Landschaft, Burgen, Strände, etc. Ab und zu war mal ein Gruppen- oder Einzelfoto dabei. Und heute? Quetschen sich die Leute IMMER in den Bildvordergrund. ICH vor einer Burg, ICH auf dem Strand, ICH vor Sehenswürdigkeit XYZ. Meistens ist dann die eigentliche Sehenswürdigkeit im Bild kaum noch zu erkennen und nur die eigene Hackfresse groß im Bild. So eine "Erfindung" wie der Deppenzepter... äh, sorry natürlich Selfie- Stick, ist da ein gutes Beispiel für.



Jede Technik, die günstig genug und leicht verfügbar ist, wird auch genutzt. Eine Rolle Film war mal richtig teuer. Und ein Fotograf konnte von Glück sagen, wenn pro Rolle ein brauchbares Bild herauskam. Heute kosten halt selbst 1.000 Versuche nichts mehr als Zeit.

Was haben sich die Leute denn alles zu erzählen, dass nicht auch ein Telegramm ausreicht? Und wo wollen die denn überall mit ihren doofen Autos hin? Die eigene Gemeinda war einem früher für's ganze Leben groß genug. Und dann quetschen die sich sogar noch millionenfach in diese fliegenden Rohre. Um Urlaub zu machen! Das war doch mal nur was für die Reichsten. Piloten noch Helden der Lüfte und nicht nur bessere Busfahrer.  

Das mit den Selfies mag dämlich sein (vor allem sieht man immens dämlich aus, wenn man eines macht). Ich selbst halte nichts davon, sondern nehme lieber meine DSLR mit guter Optik für Portraits. Aber den Hang dazu kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Und die Technik wird auch immer besser. Mit fake Bokeh für Bildtiefe und diversen Filtern kommt man schon enorm nahe dran.
Nur das Weitwinkel ist halt blöd, weil man da immer ne dicke Nase hat. Wofür es angeblich schon Schönheits-OPs gab? 

Wie witzelte mal jemand, van Gogh brauchte früher Wochen für ein Selfie (und es gibt mehrere Dutzend von ihm). Heute ist es nur noch ein paar Klicks entfernt.


----------



## Loosa (2. April 2019)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Aber Vieles sind eben bereits Automatismen geworden; die "Norm" heutzutage, wenn man so will. Dass man immer und überall Zugang zu Informationen hat - mit nur einem Fingerwisch auf den Display seines Telefons.



Mir passiert es immer mal wieder, dass ich bei PC Games zu den Kommentaren am Ende des Artikels scrollen will.
In der Print-Ausgabe.


----------



## MarcBrehme (2. April 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Brehme, hat es einen bestimmten Grund,  dass Sie keinen offline-kartendienst auf ihrem handy installiert haben?



Weil ich gelinde gesagt noch nie in einer solchen Situation war, dass ich sie gebraucht hätte. JETZT denke ich vielleicht mal drüber nach...


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Der Teil, den ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann ... schiebt es auf mein biblisches Alter von 52 ... ist der Social Media Part, der offenbar aber mit die größte Abhängigkeit erzeugt. Wird mein Ding vermutlich nie sein, weil für mich einfach nutzlos. Ich sehe da in meinem Umfeld halt sehr stark die Tendenz, nach Anerkennung, Bewunderung und oftmals Neid zu heischen, indem man zeigt, wo man ist, was man hat oder was man gerade verspachtelt. Für mich eher bemitleidenswert. Aber okay ... mag ja andere Beweggründe geben.


Das ist aber weniger der Social Media geschuldet, als vielmehr ganz anderen Faktoren. Social Media ist nur das Medium, um seine Auswüchse der Öffentlichkeit preis zu geben, aber nicht die eigentliche Ursache. 

Du bist 52. Das heißt, du hast schlicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du hast anders gelernt und du weißt, anders mit bestimmten Dingen umzugehen. Weil du einfach in einer Zeit aufgewachsen bist, in der Social Media eben noch nicht das große Ding war und in der die Gesellschaft sich noch nicht in die Richtung entwickelt hat, wie wir sie heute erleben. Du hast die Entwicklung zwar miterlebt, aber wurdest nicht von ihr geprägt. 

Allerdings müsste ich hier weeeeeit ausholen, um die Gründe dafür zu erörtern. Das würde den Rahmen sprengen.  Es liegt aber weniger daran, dass die "Heutige Jugend" doof geworden ist, sondern an unserer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...] Es liegt aber weniger daran, dass die "Heutige Jugend" doof geworden ist, sondern an unserer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung.


... aber was genau haben banale und alltägliche Dinge, die man ungefragt in die Welt herausposaunt, mit einer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung zutun?!

Vllt. liegt es eben am Alter um zu wissen das es nicht in jeder Situation notwendig ist die Dinge, die man macht oder einem durch den Kopf gehen, in die Weltgeschichte herauszublasen.


----------



## Javata (2. April 2019)

Phrixotrichus schrieb:


> Bei mir wird mit Ablauf des Volumens auf 64k gedrosselt, und damit geht eigentlich immer noch alles was ich benutze, was außer Google-Maps und Whatsapp allerdings auch nicht viel ist.
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt aber das komplette Handy zwischendurch mal eine Woche in Reparatur, Spiederapp, und habe mit Absicht in dieser Zeit auf ein Übergangsgerät verzichtet und nur das Festnetztelefon zu Hause eingestöpselt.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem raten das auch einmal zu probieren. Ich zumindest hatte vollkommen vergessen wie entspannt es ist eben nicht immer und überall erreichbar zu sein.



Bei mir geht WhatsApp auch immer nach der Drosselung. Google-Maps glaube ich nicht, aber das benutzt ich seltenst.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber was genau haben banale und alltägliche Dinge, die man ungefragt in die Welt herausposaunt, mit einer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung zutun?!
> 
> Vllt. liegt es eben am Alter um zu wissen das es nicht in jeder Situation notwendig ist die Dinge, die man macht oder einem durch den Kopf gehen, in die Weltgeschichte herauszublasen.



Wenn du aber nichts veröffentlichst bekommst du doch unmöglich mehr Insta/Twitter/YouTube Follower die doch absolut lebensnotwendig sind


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber was genau haben banale und alltägliche Dinge, die man ungefragt in die Welt herausposaunt, mit einer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung zutun?!


Man will den Schein wahren. Oder glaubst, all die bunten Bilder, die von Lebensfreude und Schönheit auf Instagramm sprechen, spiegeln die Realität? Das Gegenteil ist in der Regel der Fall, will ich mal behaupten. 

Wir sind heutzutage immer mehr mit zig unterschiedlichsten Erwartungen von unterschiedlichsten Seiten konfrontiert. Gerade Jugendliche, die eben noch nicht die Reife besitzen, damit umzugehen, können sich davon massiv überfordert fühlen. Das fängt ja schon im frühen Kindesalter an, dass den Kiddies kaum noch Raum gegeben wird, um sich eigenständig zu entfalten. Vielmehr heißt es immer öfter "Du bist dies machen, das machen, da hin gehen usw.". Zeit und Raum für eigene Erfahrungen und den eigenen Willen gibt es kaum noch. All die ganzen Erwartungen kann man nicht erfüllen. Es fehlt oft auch einfach die Zeit für soziale Kontakte, die sich daher immer mehr auf den virtuellen Raum konzentrieren. 

Daher halte ich es für einen durchaus nachvollziehbaren Gedanken, dass viele Menschen einfach im Internet nach Anerkennung suchen, indem sie irgendwelche Fotos von sich oder ihren Urlaubsreisen posten. Einfach nur, um den Schein zu wahren und sich selbst "Mir gehts gut" einzureden, weil sie im Real Life diese Anerkennung nicht mehr finden. 

Mag sicher nicht der einzige Grund für den exzessiven Gebrauch von Social Media sein (manche Menschen sind halt tatsächlich einfach nur doof), aber einer der wichtigsten. 

Und wenn ich Personen auf Facebook oder Instagramm sehe, die allen möglichen Scheiß posten und beinahe täglich schreiben, wie ach so glücklich sie doch sind, denke ich mir meist: "Ja, was postest du das dann hier? Nein, verdammt, dir geht es nicht gut! Wer glücklich ist, hat dieses Aufmerksamkeitsgehasche nicht nötig. Pack dein scheiß Handy weg und geh raus!" Diese Menschen lügen nicht nur dem Betrachter ihrer Bilder ins Gesicht, sondern auch sich selbst. Und das ist in der Tat bemitleidenswert...

...aber eben kein Problem von Social Media, sondern ein gesellschaftliches Problem. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. liegt es eben am Alter um zu wissen das es nicht in jeder Situation notwendig ist die Dinge, die man macht oder einem durch den Kopf gehen, in die Weltgeschichte herauszublasen.


Nicht ausschließlich. Gibt ja immerhin auch genug erwachsene, die alles mögliche in die Weltgeschichte blasen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich wie man damals, vor 10, 20, 30 Jahren ohne mobile Begleiter überleben konnte... Manchmal sehne ich mich nach dieser alten Zeit.



Mach ich heute noch. Ist gar nicht so schwer. 

Eins mit Tasten reicht mir vollkommen für meinen minimalen Bedarf, da nehm ich die verstörten Blicke anderer Personen gerne in Kauf. 
Ich rolle ja auch mit meinen Augen, wenn diese ihr Telefon im Minutentakt zücken und den Batteriestand checken.


----------



## Loosa (2. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man will den Schein wahren. Oder glaubst, all die bunten Bilder, die von Lebensfreude und Schönheit auf Instagramm sprechen, spiegeln die Realität? Das Gegenteil ist in der Regel der Fall, will ich mal behaupten.



Da kommt mir ein ikonischer Fotospot in den Sinn: Trolltunga in Norwegen.
Reality and illusion on instagram
Man beachte die dezenten Unterschiede zwischen Foto und Location. 

_Aber_ Tourismus war früher auch nicht besser. Bei unserer Abschlussfahrt nach Paris bin ich nichtmal rein in den Louvre, weil mir schon anno dazumal zu viel los war.
Verpasst habe ich wohl nix, so klein wie die liebe Mona ist.  Man beachte, das verlinkte Bild ist von 2012 und (fast) gänzlich ohne Smartphones.


----------



## Jakkelien (2. April 2019)

Zuerst einmal... hätte ich keine Smartwatch.
Nein, ich verurteile dich nicht. _Na gut, ein bisschen. Nutzloser Modeschmuck._

Und bis auf das Navi waren alle anderen Probleme trivial.
Per SMS und Anruf lassen sich Termine absprechen und die Jagd nach 2 Cent günstigerem Sprit kostet *unter Garantie* mehr als den 1€, den du zu sparen gedenkst (2Cent * 50l). Schließlich brauch es für die Tanke um die Ecke keinen zusätzlich Sprit. Und überhaupt... 1€...

Ich für meinen Teil gehöre zur aussterbenden Spezies der Nur-Handy-Besitzer.


----------



## Poloner (2. April 2019)

> Und nie war ich so froh wie heute Morgen, als ich auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit wieder Sprachnachrichten und witzigen Aprilscherz-Bilder abhören und verschicken, Staumeldungen und Verkehrshinweise lesen, Rants über die hohen Spritpreise auf Twitter absetzen und meinen Live-Standort mit Freunden teilen konnte.



Na, die habe ich besonders gern, Autofahren und gleichzeitig am Handy rumspielen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2019)

Poloner schrieb:


> Na, die habe ich besonders gern, Autofahren und gleichzeitig am Handy rumspielen...


Dir ist schon klar, dass das ironisch gemeint war?



Loosa schrieb:


> _Aber_ Tourismus war früher auch nicht besser. Bei unserer Abschlussfahrt nach Paris bin ich nichtmal rein in den Louvre, weil mir schon anno dazumal zu viel los war.
> Verpasst habe ich wohl nix, so klein wie die liebe Mona ist.  Man beachte, das verlinkte Bild ist von 2012 und (fast) gänzlich ohne Smartphones.



Ist die Mona Lisa überhaupt auf dem Bild zu sehen? Ich finde die nicht.


----------



## MarcBrehme (2. April 2019)

Poloner schrieb:


> Na, die habe ich besonders gern, Autofahren und gleichzeitig am Handy rumspielen...



Ähm... Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. April 2019)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Weil ich gelinde gesagt noch nie in einer solchen Situation war, dass ich sie gebraucht hätte. JETZT denke ich vielleicht mal drüber nach...



Bei dem generell eher lückenhaften Empfang in Deutschland würde ich dazu raten. Schont auch das Datenvolumen und den Akku. Gibt eine breite Auswahl. Ich habe mit dem quelloffenen OsmAnd gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Loosa (2. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist die Mona Lisa überhaupt auf dem Bild zu sehen? Ich finde die nicht.



Oh, das ist aus Sicht der Mona Lisa. Deswegen gucken alle hin. 
Hier ist die Gegenrichtung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oh, das ist aus Sicht der Mona Lisa. Deswegen gucken alle hin.
> Hier ist die Gegenrichtung.



Krass, dass die wirklich so klein ist. Ich war da selbst noch nie und hatte mir die Alte größer vorgestellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Krass, dass die wirklich so klein ist. Ich war da selbst noch nie und hatte mir die Alte größer vorgestellt.


Tja, selbst der gute DaVinci konnte sich nicht literweise Farbe erlauben.  

Ich hatte mal das Glück vor 20 Jahren den Louvre mit unserem Französisch-Kurs während unserer 4-tägigen Kurs-Fahrt besuchen zu dürfen. War schon recht imposant, war aber auch damals überrascht dass die ML gar nicht so das Riesenportrait ist. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2019)

Ich hatte noch nie mobiles Internet.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> _Aber_ Tourismus war früher auch nicht besser. Bei unserer Abschlussfahrt nach Paris bin ich nichtmal rein in den Louvre, weil mir schon anno dazumal zu viel los war.
> Verpasst habe ich wohl nix, so klein wie die liebe Mona ist.  Man beachte, das verlinkte Bild ist von 2012 und (fast) gänzlich ohne Smartphones.



Ist auch völlig überschätzt.

Die Mona Lisa ist sicherlich ein ganz hervorragendes Porträt, aber sie ist kunsthistorisch dann m. E. dann doch nicht so bedeutend, wie der Status, den die Popkultur ihr verlieren hat. 

Ich empfehle statt des Louvres eher einen Besuch der Uffizien in Florenz, die sind erstens nicht ganz so überlaufen (nichtsdestotrotz stark frequentiert) und haben imho die bedeutendere Auswahl an Kunstwerken der Renaissance. 

Allein Boticellis "Venus" ist schon aufgrund der Größe deutlich beeindruckender.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]Wir sind heutzutage immer mehr mit zig unterschiedlichsten Erwartungen von unterschiedlichsten Seiten konfrontiert. [...]


Das war mir aber schon als Jugendlicher ziemlich egal, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich damals ein arrogantes Arschloch war ... meine Eltern haben damals viel und hart gearbeitet und wir konnten uns Dinge leisten, die andere Familien sich nicht leisten konnten. Auch wenn meine Eltern mir nichts geschenkt haben, ich musste mir mein Führerschein & erstes Auto selbst finanzieren, habe ich gemerkt das es uns gut geht & hab, heute mir völlig unverständlich, das auch nach außen gezeigt.

D.h. mir war es egal was andere dachten ... ich war (und bin!) eh der Meinung das ich besser bin als der Rest!  

Heute weiß ich, was meine Eltern dafür geben und leisten mussten uns so ein Leben zu finanzieren ... trotzdem ist es mir immer noch egal was Leute von mir denken und das werde ich auch meinem Sohn in der Form beibringen. Er soll sein Ding durchziehen, dabei aber höflich und "demütig" bleiben. Sich aber trotzdem nicht irritieren lassen von irgendwelchen Dingen, die absolut unwichtig sind.



> [...]Nicht ausschließlich. Gibt ja immerhin auch genug erwachsene, die alles mögliche in die Weltgeschichte blasen.


Siehst du ... d.h. es liegt eben nicht nur an den Jugendlichen, sondern an Dingen wie Geltungsbewusstsein. Das mag ich ja bei jungen Erwachsenen noch gelten lassen, das diese erst ihren Platz im Leben finden müssen. Aber mit Mitte oder Ende 20 sollte man aber wissen wo man hingehört ... oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (3. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach einer dieser erfundenen anekdoten über jugendliche, mit der gezeigt werden soll, wie kreuzdämlich der nachwuchs  - im gegensatz zu einem selbst bzw der eigenen generation natürlich - doch angeblich ist.



Nö, live und in Farbe erlebt. Bin selbst Vater von zwei Jungs aus dieser Generation und verdammt stolz auf die beiden und oft beeindruckt von ihrem Umfeld. Ich stand im letzten Jahr auch mit zwei Kolleginnen jenseits der 40 im Aufzug, beide in ihr Smartphonedisplay vertieft, aber direkt vor der Tafel mit den Knöppen stehend. Nach bestimmt zwanzig Sekunden habe ich mal so in den Raum geworfen dass, falls keine von beiden gerade die passende Aufzugs-App parat hat, jemand mal auf die Knöpfchen drücken könne. Ist also kein typisches Jugendverhalten.

Aber ich mach' hier jetzt nicht weiter den Erzählaugust


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (3. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist aber weniger der Social Media geschuldet, als vielmehr ganz anderen Faktoren. Social Media ist nur das Medium, um seine Auswüchse der Öffentlichkeit preis zu geben, aber nicht die eigentliche Ursache.
> 
> Du bist 52. Das heißt, du hast schlicht andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du hast anders gelernt und du weißt, anders mit bestimmten Dingen umzugehen. Weil du einfach in einer Zeit aufgewachsen bist, in der Social Media eben noch nicht das große Ding war und in der die Gesellschaft sich noch nicht in die Richtung entwickelt hat, wie wir sie heute erleben. Du hast die Entwicklung zwar miterlebt, aber wurdest nicht von ihr geprägt.
> 
> Allerdings müsste ich hier weeeeeit ausholen, um die Gründe dafür zu erörtern. Das würde den Rahmen sprengen.  Es liegt aber weniger daran, dass die "Heutige Jugend" doof geworden ist, sondern an unserer Gesellschaft der Leistung und Empörung.



Stimme ich dir eigentlich voll und ganz zu ... nee, eher ohne "eigentlich", ich stimme zu. Feddich. 
Ergänzen will ich nur, daß ich die heutige Jugend für alles andere als doof halte. Ich habe viel Kontakt zu jungen Leuten und betreue auch Studenten und Azubis in meinem Job. Zu behaupten, eine ganze Generation sei doof wäre genauso überheblich wie die Behauptung "alle Alten ab 70 sind verkalkt".


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das war mir aber schon als Jugendlicher ziemlich egal, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich damals ein arrogantes Arschloch war ... meine Eltern haben damals viel und hart gearbeitet und wir konnten uns Dinge leisten, die andere Familien sich nicht leisten konnten. Auch wenn meine Eltern mir nichts geschenkt haben, ich musste mir mein Führerschein & erstes Auto selbst finanzieren, habe ich gemerkt das es uns gut geht & hab, heute mir völlig unverständlich, das auch nach außen gezeigt.


Also wolltest du dich selbst profilieren und tatest nichts anderes, was die jungen Menschen von heute eben auch tun. Da du ja gefühlt 100 Jahre alt bist (   ), nur eben in einem anderen Rahmen und nicht im Netz. Wenn man das, was man hat, nach außen hin zeigt, dann will man doch auf irgendeine Art und Weise Anerkennung, und wenn es halt nur der Neid der anderen ist. Und wer das tut, dem ist es in der Regel eher nicht egal, was andere von einem denken. Redet man sich nur gern mal ein, um "stark" wirken zu wollen. Gerade im Jugendalter, in dem man sich eben gern selbst profiliert. Ich kenne das von meiner Jugend und von den Kiddies und Jugendlichen, mit denen ich selbst zusammenarbeite. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Heute weiß ich, was meine Eltern dafür geben und leisten mussten uns so ein Leben zu finanzieren ... trotzdem ist es mir immer noch egal was Leute von mir denken und das werde ich auch meinem Sohn in der Form beibringen. Er soll sein Ding durchziehen, dabei aber höflich und "demütig" bleiben. Sich aber trotzdem nicht irritieren lassen von irgendwelchen Dingen, die absolut unwichtig sind.


An der Stelle könnte man jetzt darüber sinnieren, wie viel Einfluss man als Elternteil noch auf seine Kinder hat, wenn sie älter werden und immer mehr auf eigenen Beinen stehen wollen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.  



Rabowke schrieb:


> Siehst du ... d.h. es liegt eben nicht nur an den Jugendlichen, sondern an Dingen wie Geltungsbewusstsein. Das mag ich ja bei jungen Erwachsenen noch gelten lassen, das diese erst ihren Platz im Leben finden müssen. Aber mit Mitte oder Ende 20 sollte man aber wissen wo man hingehört ... oder eben auch nicht.


Sollte nicht das Problem sein. Die meisten Erwachsenen wissen ja, wo ihr Platz im Leben ist. Am heutigen Geltungsdrang der Menschheit ändert das nun aber eher wenig. Relevanter ist in meinen Augen, ob der Mensch tatsächlich zufrieden mit sich und glücklich ist. Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt davon, dass ein Mensch, der glücklich ist, diesen Geltungsdrang nicht oder weniger ausgeprägt an den Tag legt. Wozu auch? Er braucht ja die Anerkennung anderer nicht, weil er das hat, was er will (dabei spielt's auch keine Rolle, wie man "Glück" für sich selbst definiert). 

Warum einem das Glück fehlt, das sind eben andere Paar Schuhe. Man kann auch hier immer weiter darüber sinnieren, aber das würde offen gestanden auch einfach den Rahmen sprengen, wenn man über die Aspekte unserer Gesellschaft diskutieren würde. Fakt ist aber: Es ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und kein Problem des Social Media.


----------



## Cicero (3. April 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich empfehle statt des Louvres eher einen Besuch der Uffizien in Florenz, die sind erstens nicht ganz so überlaufen (nichtsdestotrotz stark frequentiert) und haben imho die bedeutendere Auswahl an Kunstwerken der Renaissance.



What? Die Uffizien in Florenz besuchen mittlerweile mehr als 4 Millionen Besucher pro Jahr! Die Warteschlangen sind episch (es sei denn man weiß, wie man daran vorbei kommt... ).  Aber ja, ein Besuch lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Auch im Louvre. Man muss halt nur etwas Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2019)

Das wollte ich auch schon schreiben, als ich vor Jahren mal in Florenz war wollte ich dort hin & war geplättet von den Menschenmassen.

Ich *hasse* Menschen!


----------



## solidus246 (3. April 2019)

Allein die Veröffentlichung eines solchen Artikels, der die massive Nutzung des Internets in Frage stellt, stellt mir die Frage, wie weit es mit den Menschen gekommen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Allein die Veröffentlichung eines solchen Artikels, der die massive Nutzung des Internets in Frage stellt, stellt mir die Frage, wie weit es mit den Menschen gekommen ist.


... nein, eigentlich nicht. Denn die Vorteile von Technik, egal welcher, ist ein Gewinn für die Menschen. Man sollte sich eben im Klaren sein, dass man hier ganz leicht in die Abhängigkeit geraten kann, nehmen wir alleine meine Branche: Steuerberatung. Was meinst du was los wäre, wenn wir immer noch mit Büchern & Rechenschiebern hantieren würden. Auf der anderen Seite geht eben überhaupt nichts mehr, wenn die Technik streit. Sind die Daten weg, kein Backup (kein Mitleid!) ... da kannst du dir als Unternehmen die Karten legen.

D.h. man sollte immer und ständig bestimmte Errungenschaften hinterfragen. Von verteufeln bzw. nicht nutzen will ich ja gar nicht sprechen, aber durchaus mal ein "Was würde ich jetzt machen wenn [...]".


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> What? Die Uffizien in Florenz besuchen mittlerweile mehr als 4 Millionen Besucher pro Jahr! Die Warteschlangen sind episch (es sei denn man weiß, wie man daran vorbei kommt... ).  Aber ja, ein Besuch lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Auch im Louvre. Man muss halt nur etwas Geduld mitbringen.



Hm, als ich das letzte Mal dort war - 2014 - war eigentlich verhältnismäßig wenig dort los. 
Allerdings war ich auch Ende Oktober/Anfang November dort, da sind nicht mehr so viele Touristen in der Stadt und das Wetter meistens immer noch okay. 

In Paris dagegen ist gefühlt zumindest das ganze Jahr über mehr los.

EDIT: Falls Du übrigens auf "Fast-Track-Pässe" anspielst, es ist doch nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, dass man dort vorab seinen Besuch reservieren kann...


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, als ich das letzte Mal dort war - 2014 - war eigentlich verhältnismäßig wenig dort los.
> Allerdings war ich auch Ende Oktober/Anfang November dort, da sind nicht mehr so viele Touristen in der Stadt und das Wetter meistens immer noch okay.
> 
> In Paris dagegen ist gefühlt zumindest das ganze Jahr über mehr los.
> ...


Fast-Track ist eine tolle Erfindung ...  

... die sich die Anbieter aber gut bezahlen lassen, wenn ich überlege was ich für Fast-Track-Karten für das London-Eye bezahlt hab. Unfassbar.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fast-Track ist eine tolle Erfindung ...
> 
> ... die sich die Anbieter aber gut bezahlen lassen, wenn ich überlege was ich für Fast-Track-Karten für das London-Eye bezahlt hab. Unfassbar.



Ja, ist schon unfassbar teuer in Florenz.  

https://www.uffizi.it/en/pages/how-to-book-tickets

Die Uffizien sind ja keine Touri-Falle wie das London Eye (ich war übrigens erst letzte Woche dort - in London, nicht am Riesenrad)


----------



## Wubaron (3. April 2019)

Naja, wenn sich jeder Fast Track Tickets leisten könnte und dann auch würde, wäre es nicht mehr fast.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon unfassbar teuer in Florenz.
> 
> https://www.uffizi.it/en/pages/how-to-book-tickets
> 
> Die Uffizien sind ja keine Touri-Falle wie das London Eye (ich war übrigens erst letzte Woche dort - in London, nicht am Riesenrad)


... nun ja, was heißt Touri-Falle, man bekommt was man erwartet, wobei das "Schwestern-Rad" in Las Vegas aber deutlich besser war. Entspannt, nicht überlaufen, bei weitem nicht so teuer & Las Vegas bei Nacht ist schon einen Blick wert! 

Aber sage mal, du warst jetzt nicht wirklich letzte Woche in London?!  

Ich war wiederum die Woche davor dort ... vllt. hätten wir uns absprechen sollen? Dann hättest du mich & meine Freundin kennen lernen dürfen, wobei, von der hab ich hier und da schon erzählt: das ist die junge Kollegin von der ich vor einiger Zeit hier geschrieben hab. 

Wo habt ihr eigentlich geschlafen?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber sage mal, du warst jetzt nicht wirklich letzte Woche in London?!
> 
> Ich war wiederum die Woche davor dort ... vllt. hätten wir uns absprechen sollen? Dann hättest du mich & meine Freundin kennen lernen dürfen, wobei, von der hab ich hier und da schon erzählt: das ist die junge Kollegin von der ich vor einiger Zeit hier geschrieben hab.
> 
> Wo habt ihr eigentlich geschlafen?



Wir hatten ein nettes Apartment in der Gower Street, das ist gleich neben dem British Museum. Wir feiern demnächst Hochzeit (große Feier, standesamtlich sind wir schon länger verheiratet), haben aber danach erstmal keine Zeit mehr für eine Hochzeitsreise. 

Also habe ich mir zu meinem Geburtstag noch ein paar schöne Tage in London gegönnt, quasi vor'm Brexit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

Schön, dass es in diesem Forum nicht nur Streit und Kritik gibt, sondern auch heiteren Smalltalk über die letzten Urlaubsreisen.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2019)

Aber ... aber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schön, dass es in diesem Forum nicht nur Streit und Kritik gibt, sondern auch heiteren Smalltalk über die letzten Urlaubsreisen.


... siehst du, wir gehen einfach mit leuchtenem Beispiel voran, aber leider hat die Zeit nicht gereicht um sich darüber zu unterhalten, ob mobiles Internet in England bzw. London überhaupt notwendig gewesen wäre, oder ob man sich an markanten Spots und den Sternen hätte orientieren können.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber ... aber ...[...]


Früher hätte ich dich ja bzgl. Offtopic-Gelabere noch ernst genommen, in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr. 

Schlussendlich geht es hier aber um unterwegs sein in Gebieten die man nicht kennt & kein Handy bzw. Internet zu Verfügung zu haben, siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... siehst du, wir gehen einfach mit leuchtenem Beispiel voran, aber leider hat die Zeit nicht gereicht um sich darüber zu unterhalten, ob mobiles Internet in England bzw. London überhaupt notwendig gewesen wäre, oder ob man sich an markanten Spots und den Sternen hätte orientieren können.


Kommt drauf an. Ich kenne Leute, die würden sich selbst mit mobiler Internetverbindung und Navi hoffnungslos in einer Stadt verlaufen.  In einer Stadt, die ich nicht kenne, bräuchte ich wohl auch n Navi.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ich kenne Leute, die würden sich selbst mit mobiler Internetverbindung und Navi hoffnungslos in einer Stadt verlaufen.  In einer Stadt, die ich nicht kenne, bräuchte ich wohl auch n Navi.


... sich mit einem Navi und Internetverbindung zu verlaufen ist schon ein starkes Stück, vor allem weil einem Google Maps und Co. ja mittlerweile sogar die Richtung anzeigen, in die man selbst gerade schaut. 

Aber ja, meine Freundin ist auch so eine Kandidatin. Die kannst du irgendwo 3x im Kreis drehen und aussetzen, sie würde nicht nach Hause finden.  

Ansonsten, was ich gemerkt habe was ganz in Ordnung ist: U-Bahn Plan von London. Damit man weiß, wo man umsteigen muss, welche Linie etc. ... das war ganz hilfreich. Vor allem habe ich mich in London gleich an Hong-Kong erinnert, nutzt London doch auch diese kontaktlosen Karten, Oyster, so wie ich es 2006 in HK erlebt habe, nur das die dort Octopus Cards heißen.


----------



## Loosa (4. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was ich gemerkt habe was ganz in Ordnung ist: U-Bahn Plan von London. Damit man weiß, wo man umsteigen muss, welche Linie etc. ... das war ganz hilfreich. Vor allem habe ich mich in London gleich an Hong-Kong erinnert, nutzt London doch auch diese kontaktlosen Karten, Oyster, so wie ich es 2006 in HK erlebt habe, nur das die dort Octopus Cards heißen.



Apropos London und U-Bahn. Bei der Anreise standen wir noch keine Minute auf dem Gehweg am Ausgang der Tube, um uns zu orientieren, als uns schon ein Servicemitarbeiter ansprach um den Weg zu unserem Hotel zu erklären. Beeindruckend aufmerksam und freundlich. 
(Was man vom Zustand der Infrastruktur allerdings nicht behaupten konnte )


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

Da muss ich auch sagen, da war ich relativ erstaunt wie freundlich die Londoner so waren bzw. sind, jedenfalls zum Großteil. Vor allem Taxifahrer, u.a. ein ehemaliger Soldat - wenn ich die Aufkleber im cab richtig gedeutet habe: höflich, zuvorkommend. Sympathisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sich mit einem Navi und Internetverbindung zu verlaufen ist schon ein starkes Stück, vor allem weil einem Google Maps und Co. ja mittlerweile sogar die Richtung anzeigen, in die man selbst gerade schaut.
> 
> Aber ja, meine Freundin ist auch so eine Kandidatin. Die kannst du irgendwo 3x im Kreis drehen und aussetzen, sie würde nicht nach Hause finden.


Dann kennst du mein Problem mit solchen Leuten ja.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2019)

Ich war jetzt zwei Wochen recht wenig Online (Urlaub in Afrika).
Was lernt man dabei?
Man hat Zeit für wichtigeres (?) als News zu lesen, welche zu 95% eh nicht wirklich relevant sind.
Dadurch gewinnt man auch wiedermal Abstand zu Themen, welche eigentlich nichts der Rede wert sind, bzw die Aufruhr nicht verdienen, welche sie bekommen.
Man nimmt sich Zeit RICHTIG zu lesen (drei Bücher gelesen in der Zeit).
Etc etc...

Wobei es da am Strand viele gab, welche Videotelefonie betrieben, ihre Drohnen steigen lassen mussten, laut Videos schauten... was zum Henker!
Da liegt man am Strand, hätte (!) eigentlich mal Ruhe, könnte das Leben abseits geniessen, muss sich aber trotzdem der ganzen Welt weiterhin mitteilen?


----------



## LostHero (21. April 2019)

Gut geschrieben, musste schmunzeln, danke dafür. Als Whatsapp Verweigerer hab ich das Problem nicht so extrem, was das Google Maps Thema jedoch betrifft..... jup.... Keine Ahnung wie der Mensch früher an ihm bis dato unbekannten Orten von A nach B gekommen ist..... .



MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Weil ich gelinde gesagt noch nie in einer solchen Situation war, dass ich sie gebraucht hätte. JETZT denke ich vielleicht mal drüber nach...



Für Android kann ich da "Mapfactor Navigator" sehr empfehlen.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2019)

LostHero schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Mensch früher an ihm bis dato unbekannten Orten von A nach B gekommen ist..... .



Da gabs so nen analogen Vorgänger aus Papier und so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. April 2019)

...und ergänzend, rechts ranfahren und einen (hoffentlich) Ortskundigen nach dem Weg fragen.


----------

